# Se llena / se rellena un formulario



## tatis

Esa es la pregunta.  En México llenamos, en España los rellenan, también se completan.  ¿Hay preferencia de un término sobre otro?  ¿Por qué?

Gracias.


----------



## Sancho Panza

He estado buscando en los diferentes diccionarios online que conozco (ahora mismo no tengo ningún diccionario de castellano en papel conmigo...), y de momento (en muchos no he encontrado frases con el uso), he enocntrado esto:

http://clave.librosvivos.net/

*formulario, ria *
*adj. *
*1 *De la fórmula o relacionado con ella 
*s.m. *
*2 *Impreso con espacios en blanco que deben *rellenarse*: _Para solicitar la beca, tienes que rellenar este formulario con todos tus datos. _


Y de nada, pa' eso estamos, q dirían


----------



## Sancho Panza

He seguido con mi búsqueda Google (vale, no es demasiado científico pero...) y creo que de hecho tú ya diste en la clave: creo que se trata de una diferencia de uso por regiones. Creo que en distintos países americanos se prefiere "llenar" y en españa "rellenar".

saludos.


----------



## tatis

Sancho Panza:
Te agradezco mucho.  He leído tu respuesta y he leído también las definiciones de llenar y rellenar en el DRAE y no me queda claro si hay algo que haga que un término sea mejor que el otro.

Que pases un buen día.


----------



## lamartus

*Hola:
*

*Consulté el DRAE y me dijo esto:
*

* 5.     * tr. Cubrir con los datos necesarios espacios en blanco en formularios, documentos, etc
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Esa acepción no aparece en "llenar", pero cada uno hace con los formularios lo que mejor le parece ¡No seré yo la que le diga a nadie qué es lo que tiene que hacer! 

Un saludo a los dos


----------



## Sancho Panza

Hola de nuevo:

la verdad es que no me lo había planteado antes, porque "rellenar" muy pocas veces significa "volver a llenar", que es lo que el prefijo "re-" nos llevaría a pensar...
A lo mejor podríamos intentar una especie de lista de cuando usamos llenar y rellenar que podría ser util para ver las diferencias... ¿qué os parece?

Rellenar un pavo
Rellenar un formulario
Rellenar espacios en blanco (en un examen por ejemplo)


Llenar la botella de agua
Llenar la cabeza de ideas
Llenar la mochila/habitación/casa de cosas

No sé, ahora no me vienen más a la cabeza... pero sí, estoy de acuerdo con lamartus, hagamos con los formularios lo que queramos!!!


----------



## tatis

Mira que teniéndolo enfrente cuando lo consulté, no lo ví.  Gracias.

*rellenar**.*


*1. *tr. Volver a llenar algo. U. t. c. prnl.
*2. *tr. Llenar enteramente. U. t. c. prnl.
*3. *tr. Llenar de carne picada u otros ingredientes un ave u otro alimento.
*4. *tr. Introducir rellenos.
*5. *tr. Cubrir con los datos necesarios espacios en blanco en formularios, documentos, etc.
*6. *tr. coloq. Dar de comer hasta la saciedad. U. m. c. prnl.

Sin embargo, no sé porqué no podría usarse la primera acepción de llenar:
*llenar**.*
(De _lleno_).

*1. *tr. Ocupar por completo con algo un espacio vacío. U. t. c. prnl.


----------



## DUDOSA

En Argentina decimos* llenar* un formulario, pero mejor es *completar*. Rellenar aca se usa para otras cosas.


----------



## Ivela

Realmente lo que uno hace en muchos casos es *contestar* a las preguntas del formulario o *indicar* la respuesta más apropiada.
Al final, termina uno *llenando* el papel o *rellenando* los espacios de las alternativas.
(You are answering by filling out the form)
Espero te ayude
Ivela


----------



## silvester

Hello,
Si se trata de un formulario la mejor opcion es "llena"


----------



## phantom2007

No hay "una mejor opción" que sea independiente del país donde se use. 

En España usualmnte no diríamos "llena ese formulario". Aquí el concepto de "llenar" se relaciona más con el volumen de la cosa a llenar y un papel, siendo una superficie plana, no se puede "llenar". 

Pero si alguien lo dice, por supuesto que todos entenderíamos lo que quiere decir.


----------



## Yoyi

Yo pondría cumplimentar que es sinónimo de rellenar y no implica regionalismo alguno.


----------



## ClementineSino

Completamente de acuerdo con phantom2007. Yo nunca usaría llenar porque no es un volumen, y porque además rellenar añade un sentido de detalle, relleno en un lugar preciso, donde hace falta (a veces no tengo que rellenar todos los campos, no quedaría lleno por lo tanto). Pero por supuesto en otros países pueden verlo exactamente al revés.
¡Puedes utilizar completar y todos de acuerdo, ja, ja!
Un saludo


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Yoyi said:


> Yo pondría cumplimentar que es sinónimo de rellenar y no implica regionalismo alguno.


 
*DRAE: cumplimentar**.*
(De _cumplimiento_).

*2. *tr. *rellenar* (‖ cubrir con los datos necesarios).


----------



## Rayines

tatis said:


> Esa es la pregunta. En México llenamos, en España los rellenan, también se completan. ¿Hay preferencia de un término sobre otro? ¿Por qué?
> 
> Gracias.


Como ves, justamente las preferencias difieren según los países. ¿Las explicaciones?, no siempre están a la vista. Argentina: llenar-completar .


----------



## Pitiusa

En España, cumplimentar.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Me sirven llenar, completar, rellenar, cumplimentar (este es más 'oficial') e incluso responder o contestar (aunque sea más adecuado para un cuestionario que para un formulario).
Gracias a Dios y a la historia tenemos un idioma que da para elegir.
Porque pueden darse muchas razones, pero la básica es la libertad de elección. 
Como diría un castizo madrileño: '¡Porque se puede!'


----------



## Sancho Panza

Si necesitas una palabra utilizada independientemente de la zona, yo también me quedaría con "cumplimentar", a pesar de su tono oficial.

Saludos, y jamás creí que llenar/rellenar un formulario daría para tanto


----------



## Pitiusa

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Me sirven llenar, completar, rellenar, cumplimentar (este es más 'oficial') e incluso responder o contestar (aunque sea más adecuado para un cuestionario que para un formulario).
> Gracias a Dios y a la historia tenemos un idioma que da para elegir.
> Porque pueden darse muchas razones, pero la básica es la libertad de elección.
> Como diría un castizo madrileño: '¡Porque se puede!'


 
De acuerdo, salvo en un término. ¿No es "completar" una mala traducción del inglés "complete"? Pienso que no se utiliza en español con el sentido de los otros términos, que me parecen correctos.
Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pitiusa said:


> De acuerdo, salvo en un término. ¿No es "completar" una mala traducción del inglés "complete"? Pienso que no se utiliza en español con el sentido de los otros términos, que me parecen correctos.
> Saludos.


 
Pues no lo sé. Probablemente 'complete' tenga la misma etimología que 'completar', del latín _complére._


----------



## Sancho Panza

Sospecho que Pitusa estás en lo cierto acerca de completar...
mirad la definición que da la RAE:

*completar**.*
(De _completo_).

*1. *tr. Añadir a una magnitud o cantidad las partes que le faltan.
*2. *tr. Dar término o conclusión a una cosa o a un proceso.
*3. *tr. Hacer perfecta una cosa en su clase.

saludos.


----------



## tatis

*Del DRAE:*

*formulario*




*3. *m. Impreso con espacios en blanco.



* 
espacio.

(Del lat. spatĭum).


8. m. Separación entre las líneas o entre letras o palabras de una misma línea de un texto impreso


llenar.(De lleno).

1. tr. Ocupar por completo con algo un espacio vacío. U. t. c. prnl.


¡Gracias por tanta información!

Ahora tengo varias opciones y con buenos argumentos para el uso de diferentes términos.  Por lo que veo, aunque hay quien esté en desacuerdo, no hay una razón por la cual no deba usar "llenar".  Estoy haciendo una traducción del inglés al español y necesitaba una razón de peso para cambiarlo (no tendría ningún inconveniente en hacerlo si "llenar" fuera incorrecto...y no veo que sea necesariamente incorrecto)


Un saludo y mi sincero agradecimiento.

*


----------



## Sancho Panza

Pues sí, parece que podemos usar distintos verbos para los garabatos que nos hacen escribir en los formularios  Nunca me había surgido esta duda, pero ha sido bien interesante. Y estoy de acuerdo contigo, no veo que llenar sea incorrecto.

saludos .


----------



## fergy2005

tatis said:


> Esa es la pregunta. En México llenamos, en España los rellenan, también se completan. ¿Hay preferencia de un término sobre otro? ¿Por qué?
> 
> Gracias.


Se rellena un formulario


----------



## fergy2005

tatis said:


> *Del DRAE:*
> 
> *formulario*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. *m. Impreso con espacios en blanco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *espacio.
> 
> (Del lat. spatĭum).
> 
> 
> 8. m. Separación entre las líneas o entre letras o palabras de una misma línea de un texto impreso
> 
> 
> llenar.(De lleno).
> 
> 1. tr. Ocupar por completo con algo un espacio vacío. U. t. c. prnl.
> 
> 
> ¡Gracias por tanta información!
> 
> Ahora tengo varias opciones y con buenos argumentos para el uso de diferentes términos. Por lo que veo, aunque hay quien esté en desacuerdo, no hay una razón por la cual no deba usar "llenar". Estoy haciendo una traducción del inglés al español y necesitaba una razón de peso para cambiarlo (no tendría ningún inconveniente en hacerlo si "llenar" fuera incorrecto...y no veo que sea necesariamente incorrecto)
> 
> 
> Un saludo y mi sincero agradecimiento.
> 
> *


*rae*
*rellenar**.*tr. Cubrir con los datos necesarios espacios en blanco en formularios, documentos, etc.


----------



## pejeman

Y falta.

En México decimos llenar un machote una forma o un formato. Casi nunca usamos la palabra "formulario". Sólo los que se sientes _popis_ lo dicen, creo yo.

*machote**3**.*

(Del nahua _machiotl_, señal, comparación, ejemplo, dechado).


*1. *m._ C. Rica_,_ El Salv._,_ Hond._ y_ Nic._ *modelo* (‖ arquetipo).

*2. *m._ Méx._ Señal que se pone para medir los destajos en las minas.

*3. m. Méx. Formulario con espacios en blanco para rellenar.*

Se rellena, si el interesado se lo lleva a España y allá lo entrega. Si lo hace en México, simplemente lo llena.


----------



## tatis

Bueno, hace unos minutos respondí con un post larguísimo, que nunca apareció, con otras citas del DRAE y bueno... no sé qué pasó.  

Ya como un último recurso para echar un vistazo más al asunto, consulté el diccionario de Maria Moliner, comparto aquí:

*llenar *
"rellenar" (indicado como subacepción) Escribir en un impreso, en los huecos destinados a ello, los datos que corresponden.

Saco por conclusión que hay muchas opciones válidas, entre ellas "llenar" (aunque aquí venga como subacepción=matíz distinguible en una acepción) sin incurrir en un error necesariamente.  No tendría ningún inconveniente en cambiarlo si fuera incorrecto, pero no encuentro una razón de peso.

Saludos y mi sincero agradecimiento.


----------



## ClementineSino

Haces bien utilizando llenar. Lo dicho, yo no lo utilizaría, pero porque no estoy acostumbrada a oírlo. Una vez comprobado que se puede decir con todas las de la ley, elige. Creo que ha quedado claro que algunas veces la corrección o no de las palabras depende de los matices que queramos darle o de lo que se utilice en nuestro país. ¡Ha sido muy interesante este thread!
Un saludo.


----------



## tma

En Galicia, y en más sitios, nos gusta "cubrir" formularios. Por cierto, es el verbo que usa la RAE para definir "rellenar".


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

tma said:


> En Galicia, y en más sitios, nos gusta "cubrir" formularios. Por cierto, es el verbo que usa la RAE para definir "rellenar".



En Levices, parroquia de San Miguel de Melias, ayuntamiento de Coles, 7 kilómetros río Miño arriba de Ourense, 'cubrir' era particularmente (y supongo que sigue siendo) lo que el toro o el castizo hacían con las hembras de su especie. Que no era precisamente llenar o rellenar un cuestionario .


----------



## tma

Manuel G. Rey said:


> En Levices, parroquia de San Miguel de Melias, ayuntamiento de Coles, 7 kilómetros río Miño arriba de Ourense, 'cubrir' era particularmente (y supongo que sigue siendo) lo que el toro o el castizo hacían con las hembras de su especie. Que no era precisamente llenar o rellenar un cuestionario .



Por supuesto. En tu aldea y en todo el mundo hispanohablante, esa es otra acepción de cubrir.


----------



## Rayines

tma said:


> Por supuesto..........y en todo el mundo hispanohablante, esa es otra acepción de cubrir.


Primera vez que lo escucho .


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Rayines said:


> Primera vez que lo escucho .



Entonces ¿como se engendran en La Argentina los becerros y los chanchos?
¿Partenogénesis?¿Reproducción asistida?


----------



## Rayines

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Entonces ¿como se engendran en La Argentina los becerros y los chanchos?
> ¿Partenogénesis?¿Reproducción asistida?


No, no, yo sólo dije que no había escuchado la expresión por esta zona de Hispanoamérica , pero tal vez es porque no pertenezco al mundo del campo .


----------



## najn_arte

Aunque es una palabra válida en el diccionario de la RAE, jamás he visto la palabra 'cumplimentar' siendo usada en México, por lo que para mí, el solo uso de la misma connota regionalismo. Tampoco es común en Perú ni en Argentina hasta donde he podido averiguar. 'Llenar' o 'completar'un formulario es más usual.


----------



## Mirlo

Bueno primera vez que escucho que se usa rellenar, nosotros siempre hemos usado completar o llenar, pero está claro en el RAE que se usa 'rellenar'. Ahora por lo que tengo entendido "llenar" viene de lleno y por el significado de lleno comprendo que no hay mucha cabida para usarlo en el formulario. Al menos que sea la # 8:

*8. *m. Perfección o último complemento de algo.


----------



## el bajavoz

Pitiusa said:


> De acuerdo, salvo en un término. ¿No es "completar" una mala traducción del inglés "complete"? Pienso que no se utiliza en español con el sentido de los otros términos, que me parecen correctos.
> Saludos.


 
puede que haga falta abrir otro hilo...siendo anglo yo, no me parece mala traducción (la de _completar_ = _complete_).  por lo menos en el caso de formularios, y en general.  a ver cuál sería el significado de "completar" que no lo encaja "to complete" y vice-versa?


----------



## Lezetxiki

El formulario se llena cuando se escriben las preguntas y se dejan vacíos los huecos para completar.
Posteriormente la persona a quien va destinada dicho formulario lo rellenará. Es decir, completará los huecos vacíos. Por eso es preferible utilizar el concepto rellenar que llenar.

Lo mismo ocurre con un pavo. El pavo está lleno con sus vísceras. Esas vísceras se sacan y se vuelve a rellenar con alimentos.

Una botella vacía se puede llenar una vez con un líquido y rellenarla más de una vez.

Espero que esta explicación sirva para aclarar la diferencia entre llenar y rellenar.


----------

